# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Смартфон Philips Xenium W6500 получил награду Red Dot Design Award

## Labs

Четырехъядерный смартфон Philips Xenium W6500 был отмечен престижной наградой на конкурсе Red Dot Design Award 2014 в категории «Дизайн продукции». Эта авторитетная награда присуждается европейским Центром дизайна , находящимся в в немецком городе Эссене. Ежегодно Red Dot Design Award вручает премии лучшим дизайнерам и компаниям-производителям за выдающееся качество и особые достижения в дизайне товаров широкого потребления.

Смартфон Philips Xenium W6500 удостоился награды за свою яркую и оригинальную внешность, которую можно менять в зависимости от личных предпочтений и настроения при помощи сменных панелей. Днем вам нужен солидный аппарат в серьезном дизайне для делового общения, а вечером, идя на вечеринку, вы хотите, чтобы мобильное устройство являлось частью вашего стиля – Xenium W6500 заменит вам сразу два телефона. Эта модель-хамелеон так легко адаптируется под ваши нужды!

Помимо оригинального дизайна, устройство может похвастать достойной производительностью, достигнутой благодаря процессору Quad-Core 1,2 ГГц, качественным 4,3-дюймовым IPS дисплеем с qHD-разрешением, а также высокой автономностью, достигнутой благодаря технологии Xenium. Смартфон оборудован специальной кнопкой режима энергосбережения - нажав на нее, вы оптимизируете энергопотребление, отключая ненужные Вам интерфейсы, понижаете яркость экрана и выгружаете из памяти потребляющие ресурсы сторонние приложения.  Тем самым вы можете значительно увеличить автономность телефона. В режиме разговора такая модель способна продержаться без подзарядки до 13 часов, а при работе в сети Интернет – до 10 часов. 

Устройство также примечательно функцией быстрой зарядки и поддержкой двух SIM-карт, что позволяет разделять звонки на личные и деловые. Работает смартфон на операционной системе Android 4.2. Он оснащается двумя камерами – фронтальной и тыловой. Тыловой 8-мегапиксельный модуль, оборудованный вспышкой и автофокусом, позволяет создавать качественные и яркие снимки в любых условиях. Благодаря функции беспроводной трансляции экрана, пользователь может быстро и легко выводить фотографии и видеозаписи на большой экран.

Геннадий Герман, генеральный директор компании ООО «Сангфей СЕС Электроникс Рус»   отмечает:

«Данная награда досталась Смартфону Philips Xenium W6500 по праву. Red Dot Design Award – это «Оскар» в области дизайна, и, получив его, компания Philips в очередной раз доказала свою состоятельность в этой области, способность создавать потрясающие, необычные и функциональные устройства, которые завоевывают сердца пользователей во всем мире».

----------

